# App to send pre made text messages ?



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

App to send pre made text messages ?
You know, like one click to send a pre made text message to the customer.
Or better yet something that will work by voice command?

"Hi, I'm on my way, please text me an exact address or a name of a location. Thank you"


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

I would think that message could be a waste of time and annoy customers a little. 

I would go to where they're located first, looking at the app - it's usually fairly accurate (at least in London!) then when you arrive wait there for 5 minutes. If they don't turn up then ring/text saying you've arrived and if they could confirm you're in the right place. 

Also they can see you're on the way by looking at you driving towards them on the app. 

In my view, passengers don't like to be contacted unless there's a problem, such as informing them you're stuck in traffic on way to pick up. 

Any other opinions, on what others do en route to pick ups?

In my view "no news is good news" don't contact the pax unnecessarily.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

You could try a replacement text app, like bite sms (rooted iPhones). It does templates you can pull down straight from the sending box . There also may be something similar for android phones since they have a more open platform.

If you're getting quite a few wrong location pickups, this might help. A simple text confirming the location may weed some of these out and is less annoying than a phone call each time. Generally, it would say, hi I'm Joe your Uber driver. I m on my way to your location at: 123 Main Street

If you have enough characters left you could say reply to correct or something, but I leave that off.

It's not so useful if you're only a few minutes away, easier just to go and see in that case rather than burn a minute texting. Recently, drivers here are so abundant that I'm nearly a block from any ping. Either that or I'm driving away from everyone to get a ping. So, in those circumstances sending a text isn't really practical. Out of 20 rides last time I was out, I only had one chance to use it.

You could try it and see if it helps, if so great, if not no big loss trying it.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I've had a couple instances where the app have me a range of street numbers and I had to ask for specifics, of motel room numbers so I'm closer to pick them up, but most of the time I arrive (press Arriving Now) wait 5 min text, another 5 min call, last 5 min call then cancel if no response.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

I use keyboard shortcuts w/subject lines like "Hi, I'm ____ & I'm out front; take your time", "how many people will be coming?" or "please confirm the address", etc. but I never call or text unless I'm there. One of my pet peeves is when you accept a request and they send you texts when you're driving and I'm like "I can't drive and read/reply to this message!" or they send you a different address when you're on a whole other freeway


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

grams777 said:


> hi I'm Joe your Uber driver. I m on my way to your location at: 123 Main Street


I think that's a good text to send as its not intrusive. If you don't hear from them you can safely assume that's the pick up is correct. If not the passenger will quickly get in touch (assuming they've read it).


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank y'all, keep them coming.

I only send text when it's needed.
I don't know about your market but here 1 out of 3 pings does not have an exact address.
It's either a range of street numbers or no street number whatsoever.
I used to just go to the "little man", it was very accurate, it would even take me to
a small shop inside a huge mall or to a specific apartment inside a complex
(there is an apartment complex next to me that's 1 mile by 1 mile so of course they can't walk to the leasing office)
but since the last update the little man is way off, sometimes by 2-3 miles.

There is also a section of town where the apartments do not have a street name.
It will just say Apartment and the grid range.... I stopped driving there.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> I use keyboard shortcuts w/subject lines like "Hi, I'm ____ & I'm out front; take your time", "how many people will be coming?" or "please confirm the address", etc. but I never call or text unless I'm there. One of my pet peeves is when you accept a request and they send you texts when you're driving and I'm like "I can't drive and read/reply to this message!" or they send you a different address when you're on a whole other freeway


IPHONE USERS ONLY!!!
Keyboard shortcuts with pre-fabbed messages used to be my only way for less distractions............

For safe hands free messaging TRY THIS:
1 Save and store your assigned permanent uber riders' number in your phone contacts
2 Press and hold down the home button to activate "siri"
3 Speak clearly and loudly saying "siri, text message uber rider"
4 you can say whatever you want and siri will send the message to the recipient

This method is more hands free than using keyboard short cut by only having to hold down the home button to activate siri........also siri will let you confirm before sending by prompting you, "okay, would you like to send this message"?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

On my lowly ANDROID phone I keep all my "uber customer" texts in history, so one time long ago I wrote:

"Hi, its lauberx from Uber, I have a bad address for you, where can I pick you up?

I can scroll to this text in history press my finger on it and then when message options opens up I  press "copy text"

press my finger on the blank out going line and press "paste".... and press send.

I can do this while stopped waiting in front of an address with no phone waving rider.

About 1/2 the time I get no response, but this starts the 6 minute clock for me to cancel and get the $5.00 cancel fee if I cant find them.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> I would think that message could be a waste of time and annoy customers a little.
> 
> I would go to where they're located first, looking at the app - it's usually fairly accurate (at least in London!) then when you arrive wait there for 5 minutes. If they don't turn up then ring/text saying you've arrived and if they could confirm you're in the right place.
> 
> ...


I beg to differ my Pommy friend.

The App is rarely correct in amongst city buildings and with one way streets if you head to the given address wait 5 mins then check and find out you are a block or two away, you then have a BIG problem. All because of the App and a customers' lack of care placing the pin.

As soon as I get a job, I send a simple SMS like " on the way to X address for you, is this correct? please confirm"

If I don't get a response as I'm on the final approach I call. I'm always trying to reduce the amount of time wasted without the APP engaged.


----------



## Troy Monroe (Jul 16, 2014)

On android phones you can do it under your text message options I think...hang on. Ok..I know I've seen it on this phone..quick replies or something...wth...


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

I use SMS Templates, on the Play store. I have several canned messages that I send. For example... "UBER here... your driver is on the way. Please reply back with airport pick-up location (e.g. Delta or United arrival sign). Look for a BLACK Lincoln MKZ."


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I do university pick up all the time. Cell coverage there is not the best, which translates it's poor location services. I always text to confirm what blg they are at right after I accept the ride.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

The few times I always request pickup details are when the pickup is in highly crowded areas. Perfect example is the GreekTown area of Downtown Detroit. 3 city blocks filled with clubs and bars. Tall buildings make GPS lock almost always inaccurate. So when my pin is in that area, I will contact to find out which club they are coming out of. Same with the MGM Grand Detroit, which I will typically pick them up from either the Hotel or Casino Valet. Can't always rely on the Pin for which one it will be.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Where do I find this "permanent uber riders' number " you speak of?


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Where do I find this "permanent uber riders' number " you speak of?


+18026644210. It's the number that is always displayed as the Rider's contact number, and the number Riders always see to contact you. It's a central link line that connects you based on the App activity. When riders ask me about the odd area code (313, 248, and 586 are common around here), I advise them to save the number as 'Uber Driver' on their phone to avoid confusion in the future.


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Where do I find this "permanent uber riders' number " you speak of?


Everyone has different number, the number you receive an SMS from or call is your Rider Number.


----------

